# Dual 10" subs in small cabinets or Single 12" sub in large cabinet? (3800ft^3)



## Magnus_CA (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a 3800 ft^3 room and I'm trying to figure out whether I should shoot for dual small cabinet 10's or a single 12" in a larger cabinet.

I am a 50/50 2CH music to HT guy and I'm utilizing 2 ported floorstanding speakers with a frequency response that is -3dB at 39Hz and -6dB at 31Hz. I'll most likely cross my mains over at 60Hz. I do plan to equalize, whether it be 2 smaller subs or 1 larger sub, with an outboard parametric equalizer. My room is approximately 3800 ft^3, or 24' x 20' with 8' ceilings. I have an Arcam AVR350 receiver.

NOTE: I prefer sealed subs over ported subs, so I will most likely be installing sealed subs regardless of placement.

I've attached layouts of two options I have in placing my subs. Depending on which you think will be a better for my room performance-wise is likely the way I'll go. *I'm not looking for sub model recommendations...I'm looking for advice from those that have had similar challenges in sub placement.*

In the first option, option A (see picture below with subs labeled "A"), I would put two small cabinet 10" subs at opposite corners of my room. I wonder whether this approach will make the bass harder to localize, and more immersive. My big hang-up with this approach is how far I'll be spacing the subs. I'm afraid I'll get some nasty bass cancellation since they are so far away from each other and I'll have one sub a lot closer to the main listening position than the other. I'd rather not put two subs on the wall behind my main speakers because I would like to keep the front of the room uncluttered and I've always appreciated the "heard but not seen approach" when it comes to LFE.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My other option, option B (see picture below with sub labeled "B"), calls for a single 12" sub with a larger cabinet in the front left corner of my room. I wonder whether a single 12" sealed sub will be adequate.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I suppose a third option, let's call it C, is to co-locate the 2 small sealed subs in the "B" position.

*Which of these proposed alternatives make the most sense and why?*

Thanks in advance for the help!

Magnus


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Please understand that i am NO expert however i believe that option A may result in a cancelation of certain frequencies, personally i would try option B (with one 12 or two 10s) I have tried something similar in the past and i was not impressed with the results. For movies it may sound fine however for stereo listening a sub at the front and rear the bass would sound confused. I would try a sub next to each main...

Because i do not fully understand the physics of such a set up i would recommend you buy your sub/subs then spend a weekend trying different positions to see which one is better suited to you tastes. I am fairly confident that option A would be a pain to set up properly.

Im sure other shacksters will be able to better explain Phase complications of subs set up in position A. Thats my input...


----------



## Magnus_CA (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I suppose buying 2 subs would allow me to be more flexible. The only problem with that is that I won't get the same output at lower registers with two small subs.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I think that you have a very large volume of space to fill for getting the right bass levels for movie playback. If you really require sealed then two large sealed units would get you closer. A couple of 18" drivers with lots of amp drive power might get you close.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You don't state at what levels you like to listen to movies and music. However, dual 10's or a single 12 will sound anemic at best in a room that size especially since they will be sealed. They may be adequate for music, but will fall short for home theater. If these two types of subs are your only options, then I suggest you go with the dual 10's. You can put them together in one location, seperate them, and move them around until you find the best output they can provide. If you're buying these subs, ask that you can try them out and return them if you're not pleased with the results. If you want to experience the low frequencies of home theater, I would have to agree with Bob. Dual 15's sealed would be minimum. Dual 18's sealed would be better.


----------

